# For Dennis Paulson. The Catenary Blues



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

This year, I have decided to remove the remaining catenary on my railway







. I know, it's a sad day for Dennis. But I cannot keep up with the upkeep of a catenary system, and a railway in need of a major make over







. Not to mention a grandson who loves trains ALOT







! My wife and I are in the last year, we hope, of completing a five year plan to make the house and barn more maintanance free, and user freindly. We've even gone all out with an A/C system, and new boiler. So perhaps in the future, when the grandson, and hopefully future grandchildren, are a bit more Garden Railway freindly, and our work is completed, will we be able to reinstall catenary for our trolleys and trams. Of course, there is always an outside third rail option


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats sad Dan , there are so few of us with outdoor catenary or real model overhead wire electric train layout operations . 
I would not have it on the ground myself . 
I also have grandchildren , BUT , elevated up 3 feet , gives me some protection for the catenary , AND , the LGB design of their product makes it very forgiving if accidents do happen , and they do here , but its easy to conect back up and go on operating . 
With no overhead wire , you can operate almost any trains made , more freedom of choices to operate with .









If you are ever in this area stop by and you can operate under wire again



















Run em if you got em , and have fun .


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Dennis. I remember when Conrail removed the catenary from the "High Line" near 30th Street Station, and along the Trenton Cutoff, in the early eighties. I knew then that electric locos would never come back to our area, with the exception of passenger trains on the Northeast Corridor. I would like to have gotten just alittle of that copper







$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------

